# Chicken Saltimbocca



## Herald (Oct 25, 2017)

Chicken_saltimbocca



__ Herald
__ Oct 25, 2017







My lovely bride made this dish along with pesto linguine last weekend. It was phenomenal. I drool just looking at it.


----------



## jw (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## Herald (Oct 25, 2017)

Joshua said:


> Looks tasty!


It was. Oh, it was indeed.


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 25, 2017)

Bill,
The rules of kindergarten must apply here: if you don't bring enough for everyone, you may not bring any.......


It looks fabulous!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herald (Oct 25, 2017)

Gforce9 said:


> Bill,
> The rules of kindergarten must apply here: if you don't bring enough for everyone, you may not bring any.......
> 
> 
> It looks fabulous!


LOL


----------

